
Property Graph Query Language - stunksys
http://pgql-lang.org/
======
speakfrankly
Geeez. Looks strikingly similar to Cypher by Neo4J
([https://neo4j.com/docs/developer-
manual/current/cypher/](https://neo4j.com/docs/developer-
manual/current/cypher/))

